# Fragen zum Samsung SyncMaster P2770HD



## bundabert (22. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen! 

Ich bin scharf am ueberlegen ob ich mir nun den Samsung SyncMaster P2770HD zulegen soll. Der Preis von ca. 280 Euro waehre Ok.


Einsatzgebiet wuerde ich wohl als TV bzw. Filmkiste beschreiben und in auch ab und an mal mit meinem Netbook, ein Asus 1005PE 10" verbinden um zu surfen oder mal ne Excel-Tabelle anzufertigen. Computerspiele spiele ich sehr selten (wenn, dann nur alte Titel - Tactical Ops, Half Life 1 zb).

_
Da mein Netbook nur einen VGA Anschluss hat bin ich etwas besorgt, ob nicht die Bildqualitaet auf den 27" darunter leidet.
Nutzt noch jemand sein Netbook an nem 27" per VGA und kann etwas ueber die Qualitaet aussagen?_

Wie geschrieben moechte ich einfach nen Bildschirm zum Filme anschauen und da bereits vorhanden, die TV-Fuktion des Monitores ausnutzen. 
Auch dazu haette ich noch einige kurze Fragen...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erkennen auf der Rueckseite kann ich DVI, VGA, HDMI, SCART,Antenneneingang sowie den Kopfhoereranschluss.

Nur mit den anderen Anschluessen kann ich nichts rechtes anfangen.
Ich nehme jetzt mal an, die COMPONENT IN Reihe sowie der DIGITAL AUDIO OUT (OPTICAL) koennen mit nem AV Receiver verbunden werden.
Bleibt noch der SERVICE Port fuer den ich als Endbenutzer meiner Meinung nach keine Verwendung finden sollte.
Mit dem HDMI/PC/DVI-D/ AUDIO IN weis ich nun mal gar nichts anzufangen.

_
Wenn ich nun Fern sehen moechte, brauechte ich doch noch bestimmt eine Antenne, richtig? Oder es sollte doch sogar moeglich sein, ein Koaxialkabel vom LNB meiner Sat-Schuessel mit dem Antenneneingang zu verbinden, um somit Sat-Empfang zu haben (= mehrere Sender). Richtig?_

Fragen ueber Fragen, aber man legt sich nicht alle Jahre einen Monitor zu. 


Vielen Dank fuers durchlesen erstmal und wer was dazu schreiben moechte ist herzlich eingeladen.

Euer Bert


----------



## KILLTHIS (22. April 2011)

Die Component-IN bilden 5 Kabel;

Drei davon, Rot, Grün und Blau sind für ein Video-Signal auf YCbCr-Basis ausgelegt, dazu kommen zwei Audio-Anschlüsse. So kann man beispielsweise einen DVD-Spieler anschließen, wenn der HDMI-Anschluss schon belegt ist und man dennoch ein HD-Signal übertragen möchte. Der Digital-Audio-Out ist ein Audioausgang für Verstärker, wie du schon richtig erkannt hast.
Der Service-Port ist für Werkstätten vorgesehen, um zum Beispiel an der Software des Monitors Daten auszulesen oder zu ändern.
VGA bietet nur eine geringe Bildqualität, weil es eben ein analoges Signal ist. An deiner Stelle würde ich, wenn möglich, DVI oder HDMI verwenden, weil diese Signale Digital sind.

Die Frage für den Fernsehempfang ist: Hast du ein digitales LNB oder ein analoges? Der Monitor hat nämlich nur die Möglichkeit über DVB-C oder DVB-T digitalen Empfang zu ermöglichen. (Heißt Digital per Antenne oder per Kabel)


----------



## bundabert (22. April 2011)

VIelen Dank Killthis fuer deine Antwort!

Das mit den Anschluessen habe ich nun verstanden, bis auf den "HDMI/PC/DVI-D/ AUDIO IN". Fuer was der wohl gut ist??  
EDIT: vielleicht um den computer, der ueber vga angeschlossen ist, noch mit nem 3,5mm Kabel an die Boxen des Monitores anzuschliessen?!


Mein LNB ist digital. 
Aber eigentlich ist das doch egal, da ich kann keine Verbindung zwischen Sat Schuessel und Monitor herstellen kann, da dieser kein DVB-S unterstuetzt, oder?


Jetzt ist mir auch eine weitere Frage eingefallen...
Kann der eingebaute TV-Tuner HD-Programme empfangen? Er sollte, aber irgendeine Stimme in mir sagt mir, er kann es nicht  bzw. in meinem Fall nicht, da ich keinen Kabelanschluss habe sondern eine Sat-Schuessel.

siehe offizielle Samsung webseite   Technische Daten von P2770HD | Displays (Consumer & Multifunktions-Displays) von Samsung


> TV-Tuner - ja, Analog / DVB-C (HD) / DVB-T




EDIT: Jetzt bin ich mit dem DVB Zeug komplett durch den Wind.....


Mein Netbook (mein einziger PC momentan) besitzt nur einen VGA Ausgang, den ich ja nicht auf DVI "adaptieren" kann, da ein analoges VGA signal nicht digital (DVI-D) weitergegeben werden kann (so habe ich es gelesen). Es muesste ein DVI-I Eingang vorhanden sein um einen Adapter von VGA auf DVI benutzen zu koennen.


Ich merke ich bin als 22-jaehriger mit der heutigen Technik total ueberfordert.
Es wird wohl Zeit, mich wieder im Wald zu verstecken


----------

